# :-( ARGHHH :-(



## Ladyboom (Oct 22, 2009)

So just moved into the new house, spent the day sorting the garage out for when i put the car away on saturday, spend the next few months giving it some tlc and some nice little up grades. Went indoors for a while then heard CRASH BANG then the Car Alarm- rushed up looked out the window and there was some kid laying unconsiours in middle of the road- wasnt untill i rushed out the front door to find his plowed his motorbike into the back of my parked car :bawling: ... i forgot about that for the time being as the kid was laying in middle of road and there was traffic starting come in the lane he was in- so stopped the traffic got someone to call ambulance- i put him in recovery position checked for pulse - he was completly sparked out, he came around after about 10mins but extreamly unresponsive-normally means head injuries-- i checked his pockets for ID there was nothing- 

Anyway his impact from hitting my car launched him over my car- his crash helmet was found about 20 footsteps further down the road and his feet left his trainers which were found in a field in the opisit direction. He was taken to hospital critical not stable- that was last night i dont know how his doing today- this kid who couldnt have been more than 20 years old- i dont know what caused him to crash or why he did it- i mean its not a hard car to spot esp with being white- but i cant help feeling EXTREAMLY angry with him to the point that i dont really care about him that much which is bad.

And what sucks even more is that iv started to get hate mail from his friends- saying i ran him off his bike. have ignored most of them- they wernt there they didnt see it they have no vaild opinion.

I have a feeling insurance is going to write it off- if its not silly money then ill buy it back off them- and spend the next few months getting it sorted which is a shame as id rather have spent the money on goodies for next year not repairing an inexperienced driver's damage to my car.... :bawling:




























:bawling::bawling::bawling::bawling::bawling::bawling:


----------



## Jez200 (Oct 6, 2002)

blimey, that must have been a hard hit!

Ignore the hate mail...or better still, pass it onto the police.

Hope you can get it sorted:thumbsup:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Bloody hell!!

Hope you get it sorted. I know how it feels to have your pride and joy ruined by something that totally wasnt your fault.

Fingers crossed for you. Definately pass on any correspondance you get to the police.


----------



## Ladyboom (Oct 22, 2009)

It will get sorted - its just going to take time- i cant claim on his insurance untill he declares it with his insurance and that could take time if his in hospital for long time- am just so gutted right now and yes your right it is my pride and joy and im not letting it go. id rather fix it than to get paid out and buy another one.

If he was doing speed limit it would have that impact the speed limite on the road is 40mph- dosent even looked like he braked


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Hit up the rear HIS FAULT mate, no worries, just kill the hate mailers and start again !!!


----------



## Ladyboom (Oct 22, 2009)

Steve said:


> Hit up the rear HIS FAULT mate, no worries, just kill the hate mailers and start again !!!


Thats the plan- apart from killing the hate mailers


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Killing is always good, it makes me feel better !! LOL


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

Damm he's hit that bloody hard to cause that damage wit a moped. Hope u get it all sorted Amber.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

I've got bits from my GTR that had front end damage, all in QM1 if you need bits.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Must have been moving at a fair clip to get that much damage with a scooter. One things that amazes me about kids is that they always wear rubbish helmets and rarely do them up properly - I suppose that the old maxim about paying as much as your head is worth has some weight!

If your car wasn't moving then I'd suggest that the case is pretty clear cut. Might be worth getting one of those no fault claim agencies on the case, should get things moving.

Hope it sorts itself out quickly!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

That damage was with a scooter!?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Who cares about an old car,when a young man nearly lost his life,if its his fault or not doesn´t matter in that situation...cars can be replaced....lifes can´t


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

EvolutionVI said:


> Who cares about an old car,when a young man nearly lost his life,if its his fault or not doesn´t matter in that situation...cars can be replaced....lifes can´t


Yes, but when said young man was clearly not paying *any* attention to where he was going theres got to be a case that his fate was in his own hands. Obviously I dont want him to die, that would be stupid, but hitting a parked car (at a fair speed it seems) just smacks of inattention and lack of care. What if he had hit a pedestrian? Going by the damage to the car a pedestrian would probably be toast.

I hope you can get the car sorted without much hassle

TT


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

EvolutionVI said:


> Who cares about an old car,when a young man nearly lost his life,if its his fault or not doesn´t matter in that situation...cars can be replaced....lifes can´t


Here's hoping he makes a full recovery - but is NEVER given a license again!!! :thumbsup:

Real gut wrencher about the car, I know I would be seriously angered if I were in the same position.

I hope there is a good out come from all of this nightmare


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

tarmac terror said:


> Yes, but when said young man was clearly not paying *any* attention to where he was going theres got to be a case that his fate was in his own hands. Obviously I dont want him to die, that would be stupid, but hitting a parked car (at a fair speed it seems) just smacks of inattention and lack of care. What if he had hit a pedestrian? Going by the damage to the car a pedestrian would probably be toast.


Correct, i started to reply but started to rant about my own recent experience, detracting from this thread. Got it bang on the nail there mate.


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

The fact his friends are sending you hate mail even though you played a big part in saved their friends life is shocking. Some people in this world really need a seeing to...


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

tarmac terror said:


> Yes, but when said young man was clearly not paying *any* attention to where he was going theres got to be a case that his fate was in his own hands. Obviously I dont want him to die, that would be stupid, but hitting a parked car (at a fair speed it seems) just smacks of inattention and lack of care. What if he had hit a pedestrian? Going by the damage to the car a pedestrian would probably be toast.


So you have never been young and never made a mistake.....your a lucky guy then

Ifs and whens....he made a mistake in his life and lucky for all pedestrains he just hit a car...but i find it hard to write "but i cant help feeling EXTREAMLY angry with him to the point that i dont really care about him that much"....:nervous:


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

EvolutionVI said:


> So you have never been young and never made a mistake.....your a lucky guy then
> 
> Ifs and whens....he made a mistake in his life and lucky for all pedestrains he just hit a car...but i find it hard to write "but i cant help feeling EXTREAMLY angry with him to the point that i dont really care about him that much"....:nervous:


Nope.... I cant say that I have, at any time, made a mistake that has resulted in my being hospitalised in a "critical" condition......I must indeed be a lucky guy.

*sigh* 

When I say that the guy 'only has himself to blame' thats a FACT!!. It would appear that there were no known extenuous contributing factors that made the guy run into the back of a parked car. No one is saying they want the guy to die etc but I too would be HIGHLY peeved at the guys *complete *lack of attention. And no doubt, *for a split second*, I would be more worried about the car than him...

TT


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

EvolutionVI said:


> So you have never been young and never made a mistake.....your a lucky guy then
> 
> Ifs and whens....he made a mistake in his life and lucky for all pedestrains he just hit a car...but i find it hard to write "but i cant help feeling EXTREAMLY angry with him to the point that i dont really care about him that much"....:nervous:



Her anger is surely understandable. We all put a lot of love and money into our cars and to have that potentially ruined through no fault of your own is hard.

It is a strange quote to pull out as Amber also CLEARLY states her priority was to look after the boy.

I'd also be angry that there may be repercussions from the friends who clearly dont understand what happened and seem a bit reactionary. If they go further than hate mail are we to let them off with "they're young and just making a mistake". Its a bit of a holier than thou stand point - but you are entitled to your view.

Who knows - perhaps a dog/fox/cat ran out and the avoiding action was potentially tragic. We dont know. 


LB - I would certainly mention the hate mail to the police asap.

Very sorry to hear this news.
If you still have the car around Id start taking bits out of it - cos I believe the insurance take the car as it is picked up. If the valuation is ridiculous you might not want to get it back compared to starting again. Im sure I read somewhere that even the aftermarket audio and any CDs etc. If fact anything in the car, is theirs on a write off.
If Im wrong Im sure Ill be corrected.


EvolutionVI - I think you've made you point and it will be best to leave it at that. If you want to respond to my views please PM me rather than us continue in this thread.


----------



## Ladyboom (Oct 22, 2009)

EvolutionVI said:


> but i find it hard to write "but i cant help feeling EXTREAMLY angry with him to the point that i dont really care about him that much"....:nervous:


Evolution- if your're going to quote me on something- then please quote me on the full sentence i had stated and not half the story to suit your intended reply

but i cant help feeling EXTREAMLY angry with him to the point that i dont really care about him that much *which is bad*.

Also please dont put words into my mouth- i havent said i wanted him to die. For the record i dont want him to die. He will be a very lucky lad if he recovers with just a fractured skull and my thoughts are with his family at the mo.

Bentley- i have already taken everything out- waiting on someone from garage to come and give a quote to give to the insurance company- As for the hate mail - have already reported it - i just dont get why im getting it or how they got my name in the first place.

Things will be ok in the end- just an annoying hicup i spose


----------



## Beirute-GTR (Nov 25, 2009)

*That looks like a hard impact*

sorry to hear that, unfortunately the car seems to be a total loss. The kid must have been speeding to probably 50-60 mph to generate such force.
and I was worried about a very gentle bump someone parking up close to my car yesterday leaving half an inch of a paint scuff. Hope you recover the costs though and replace her with another GTR.


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

Perhaps he would find it hard to write that sentence cos he knows there is no 'A' in 'Extremely' LOL

I think you are being quite measured and calm about this, and I also hope things will be ok in the end. My thread would have been under Howsie's area

Take Care 

Rob


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

damn, I rarely park on roads, footpaths because im scared of this thing happening, evening cyclists knocking off my mirrors, even when people walk buy dont want their zips scraping along, abit ocd but still.

As for your situation seems like he was speeding, ignore the hate mail :chairshot

you will get it sorted :thumbsup:


----------



## Ladyboom (Oct 22, 2009)

Rbentley said:


> Perhaps he would find it hard to write that sentence cos he knows there is no 'A' in 'Extremely' LOL
> 
> Rob


Sorry am slighly dyslexic -  lol

Calm is all i can be- being stressed ect wont get me no where- i had my tears yesterday when i broke down while telling my mums what had happened, thats all that was needed- nothing going to make this better- so just accpet it and deal with it- its just one of those sucky inconveiences with all have everyday. -shrugs-


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

slighly - double LOL

I'm now wondering if you spelt LOL backwards or not.


----------



## Ladyboom (Oct 22, 2009)

well ya'know i might of done-

most people see the word "race car " spelt backwards would normally be "rac ecar" But i see " race car" spelt backwartds as "race car".... make sence lol 

Or subaru - subaru backwards could be " u r a bus " 

ok am jabbering now ...Annyyywwayyy lol


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Sorry to hear this, but I'm with Jez, send the hate mail to the police, let them deal with it.


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Yea like everyone said, ignore the hate mail and pass it on to the police thats what id do.....well maybe(but you dont no my job lol). And he must have been going some to do that much damage. All the best with it.


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

Ladyboom said:


> i broke down while telling my mums what had happened,


amber... how many do you have?

i hope everything goes ok, im sure it will.

kev:thumbsup:


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Hope he's well enough to inform his insurers soon 

My guess is he was probably too busy either checking your car out (target fixation - you go where you look) or he was eyeing up some girl and ploughed straight into your car! Either way I'd be well pissed off too!


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Bloody hell that's SOME impact! Poooor Skyline :bawling:

I hope the young man recovers from this awful accident.

Lots of hugs
xx


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

He obviously dont really care about his safety, first of all for his helmet to have came off means it wernt strapped on to his head so again he is one of this annoying pests on a ped who wear there helmets on top of there heads, also for that amount of damage to have happened it means he was kicking some speed, i do hope the kid is ok, he aint getting away with this one lightly, report the hate mail to the police and get them to sort his mates out.
Fingers crossed for you that he has insurance.

Good Luck

Tony


----------



## Ladyboom (Oct 22, 2009)

lol kev- i have lots and lots and lots but my mummys the best out of them all lol

i have reported them hate emails- upto the police now if they do anything- im still getting them even tonight just been told to keep them all and not reply... they all say the similar thing- very abusive and threatening and accusations that i nearly killed him after i tryed to run him down

Well i have just found this- which clearly states- "parked and unattented" i guess they are to stupid to do some simple research....

Teenager is critically injured in crash (From Braintree and Witham Times)


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Just caught up on this thread. Sorry to hear about your car and hope the young man makes a good recovery. Perhaps the police will help with the other matters, make sure you keep ALL the details. Good luck


----------



## Skyline_500R (Sep 23, 2004)

As above, hope the young man will recover and you sort out the damage.

Good luck Amber.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

Hold on, aren't mopeds restricted to 30 (??) MPH? That damage certainly doesn't look like 30. More like 50!


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

it says motorcyle in the paper report (which means nothing tbh) but it could have been a 50cc geared bike etc, they can get up some speed if de restricted etc. even the twist and go's can get som decent speed up.

Amber im shocked to be reading this! thank god you werent in the car! you havent had it long either  Ignore the hate mail, it is ridiculous that they are even thinking about threatening others more than caring for their friend. 

I hope he gets better asap and you get something sorted about your car. It does look like a write off though from the speed it has been hit  and the price of gtst's these days. Dont settle for their first rubbish offers.


Chris


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

Blimey, takes some real brainboxes to accuse you of hitting the lad with a stationary, parked car!!!

Fingers crossed the insurance gets you sorted out ok, have you been able to confirm he IS insured?


----------



## Ladyboom (Oct 22, 2009)

no your right i havent had her that long prob about 2 and A half months- That hate mail has stopped now and since forwarding the link the them iv had a few apologies- called the hospital the other day the kids going to be fine-

have just been quoted £5237.30 for repaires by the garage- so looks like its defo going to be a write off as many of you have already said.

Most likely chances are i will buy it back if its not a stupid price- i have a few options 

* Get it repaired with the money i have left from buying it back and put my own money towards it also 

* Get another Skyline and transfer the mods over- sell the rest as spare's

* Find a shell and drop my engine in- sell the rest of the car as spare's

This really sucks - i was 4 days away from getting ready for bigger and better mods and the car to go away for everything to be done- thats what i should be doing right now- not looking around few new cars- replacements or repaires ect ect - 

As like most of you with your cars- they are your pride and joy and yes some may say its just a car but its so much more than that- although i hadnt done any of the mods myself but took me ages looking around for this car and everything this car is able to do and everything she has to offer is just so Perfect for me- this is my 8th car since i started driving 3 years ago- not because iv written any off just because i couldnt get comfy with any of them- always wanted a skyline so saved for ages- as soon as i saw this skyline that was it- it was to stay with me for a very long time - just feel quite Disheartened at the mo- and worried insurance will write it off without the option of "buy back"- if they did that then i wont bother with cars anymore- 


Anyway if people can keep their eyes open for a skyline R32/33 GTST shell for me as thats the most likley option id go for if insurance give me a crap pay out with an even crapper buy back

Thanks for the support guys


----------



## Skyline_500R (Sep 23, 2004)

Amber, take your time to sort out the options: buying a shell, buying another and switch some parts or buy a totally other car and sell the parts from the damaged car.

Rush is the worst option.


----------



## Ladyboom (Oct 22, 2009)

Hey guys- Sorry i havent been on much - iv had a lot on 

Just thought id pop on and give an update on the car- insurance- hate mail and the kid....

Right- The kid came out of hospital few weeks ago (Thank god he lived) He has short term memory lose, lost some feeling in his hand, blurred vision in both eyes (docs dont know why) and is partially death in 1 ear.... but time is the best healer for him - hopefully sometime in the near future the docs have said he will be back to normal - have his memory back, vision and hear properly again. Thank god. The police have only just interviewed today- because of the memory lose he dont remember what happened - it most likey wont go to court because if his injuries but it will still go down on his record not sure if he will still get charged with due care and attention or dangours driving if it dont go to court... 

The hate mail - I found out a few weeks ago, The hate mail was Not from his friends or family.... A friend of mine alerted me of a bikers forum where he thinks i was being spoken about. He sent me the link and i was so shocked to see and read what was being said. The Topic was called "Facebook slut nearly kills biker" I read the opening post which accused me of running the kid off his bike by reversing and that i were trying to twist the stroy around and make it out to be all his fault - They had posted my facebook link on the forum and told everyone to give me as much abuse as possibale- which they did - I signed up after reading 9 pages of speculation threats and abuse and i posted the link where it stats my car was parked and unattended in the news paper. After that i had a few apologies and everything stopped- I found out It was my ex best mate being spitfull all because i wont forgive her over something she really hurt me with. It had nothing to do with the kid at all.

The car and insurance - The car is still sitting in the same place at the garage untouched. Every other day since begining of the year i have been calling insurance asking for an update as we were waiting on the kid telling his insurance- at first it was always our client has not yet informed us bla bla bla and then it went to sorry we are not dealing with new claimes at the mo only new weather claimes and the catching up on the back log - i put up with that excuse for ages - so i asked my insurance for the kids insurers details and ill call them myself - i had enough - i dont care about wether claims, i put my claim in first.... Well got through to them explained who i was and the situation- " oh " they say " weve been waiting to hear from you" they added. I was like why do you have to wait to here from me to get the ball rolling- you should be chasing me up not the other way round- she said we have been chasing you up but your phone is always off and you never responed to our letters.... i said what phone calls and what letters... they sent me out a letter and called on the 11th december and then again on the 21 and again on the 4thjan - i asked what number are they calling and what address are they sending it to -- she told me the details she had for me and they were completly wrong!!!! I was like grrrrr FFS!!! she took the right details and said shes pass them to the engineer he will call with in 48hours.... a week later i call back and refused to put the phone down untill i spoke to an engineer- i got through but he said he;ll call me back by the end of the day cos he was a little busy, He didnt call. Yesterday i called and made a big fuss and finally got the engineer coming out on the 2nd feb (my birthday  ) to inspect it..... Had they off had the right contact details for me, my pride and joy would have been fixed and home by now- possiably weeks ago.... I think im looking at march april time before i get it back  


Sorry about the essay or if i ranted on  

I hope everyone is ok and having a good 2010 

Amber xxx


----------



## archaeic_bloke (Apr 22, 2008)

wow, that is terribley frustrating... GL


----------



## Ladyboom (Oct 22, 2009)

It is frustrating, Very. I wanted my car that bad the other day so much that when we drove past a white skyline i got a bit upset and cried.... yea i know am a weirdo lol


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

nightmare... feel for you.

i would be sueing your ex best friend for slander and putting you in a potentially threatening/dangerous situation.... for sure. you have the evidence.
i would defo NOT let that go... some people need teaching a lesson!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

No neighbours saw anything?


----------



## Ladyboom (Oct 22, 2009)

i have to much on my plate at the mo, have mummy health worries and she comes first..... i like to opt for the quite hassle free life- My ex mate has a very guilty conscious and i know it will get to her 1 day- she dont normally pull stunts like that... her having to live with it for as long as she can handle it is good enough for me..... 

no naighbours didnt know that anything had happened till there were loads of blues and twos outside - there is one witness thought but hr statment isnt good enough to defo charge him with something


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Amber, sorry for the late reply on here, just seen this thread for the 1st time today!!
Shocking situation, not made any better by a spiteful bitch adding their crap into the mix too!! 
I hope you get sorted soon and back into a Skyline before the show season. I'm glad the guy lived but sounds like he's going to be physically paying for that for a long long time, possibly forever in some way. Keep your patience, keep pestering the insurance companies and keep your chin up 



Cliff


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

so how is the kid?

i have to say i completely agree with evolution 7; some of those posting on this thread are callous in the extreme

people seem to be more concerned about an old car than the life of a teenager. pitiful

must be nice never to have made a mistake :GrowUp:


----------



## Ladyboom (Oct 22, 2009)

Hiya Cliff - no worries mate, i know you'll get round to replying as and when you can.
So when does the show season start?

I am keeping my patience infact this is probably the first time iv ever had patience tbh.. but then again i dont have much of a choice. Pestering costs to much lol have had to cut down the amount im calling them 


Gavman it says how the kid is in the upto date post - i think its on previous page or one before....

His got blurred vision -slighty deaf in one ear - memory lose- no feeling in his hand- fractured skull - docs say apart from the fractured skull he'll make a full recovery and his hand vision and hearing will go back to normal.....


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Gavman, I hope you're as understanding as that, if and when somebody writes off your pride and joy. Imagine this scenario, a woman pushing a pram with a baby in it, crossing the road? That guy is an idiot, if he can't avoid something as big as a parked car then how would he avoid something smaller, like a woman and child? And most importantly, WHY WASN'T HIS ****ING CRASH HELMET SECURED PROPERLY? Some people are just too stupid to live!!


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

there is no logic anywhere in your statement

'imagine the scenario...'

no
let's not

there is an actual scenario, so no imagination required.
in that scenario a teenage boy crashes into a car parked on the road. no mum, no pram, no kids, no other fictitious, emotive details, no injuries to anyone other than himself, and some damage to the parked car that he hit
according to your hysterical logic, any time a driver clips the kerb, or a bollard, or reverses into someone, we should 'imagine what would have happened if a child had been in the exact place to cause injuries! there would have been injuries!!'
ffs

i have had my pride and joy written off by a driver who fell asleep at the wheel, but luckily no-one was hurt, so shit happens, that's what insurance is for- fixing broken cars
broken kids not so easy to fix


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Look, if the stupid little **** doesn't value his own life enough to make sure his helmet is securely fastened, then why should anybody else give a toss about his life? Sorry gavman, your bleeding heart liberalism is lost on me. :chuckle:


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

as is your callous indifference on me


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

AAAAAAAAaaaaanyway

Happy Birthday LadyBoom. Dropped my car off at Dannys today but didnt get to see yours in the flesh. Hope it all goes well.


----------



## Ladyboom (Oct 22, 2009)

Gavman - i hope you dont need to go through anything along these lines- if you have then im sorry you have had the inconvienece - if you havent then i suggest untill you have experienced it then to keep your opinion to yourself. I personally agree with boosted - if he cant respected his own life then why the hell should i - if he cant respect my property then why should care what happens to him - after all he does not effect me or my life in anyway shape or form, why should i care, he obv hasnt - where my car does effect me in everyway... if that makes me selfish or a total bitch then fine , ill hold my hands up - he treated my property and his life with no respect - im only treating him in the exactly the same way -

Thanks Robert, im glad you didnt see it - you'd of been gobsmacked


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Happy birthday Amber, and I hope your mum gets well soon and all this gets sorted out, so you can put it behind you and move on.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Gavman, please don't reply and have a go at Ladyboom for her last post, she's the innocent party in all this and has been through the wringer because of somebody else. Then she gets shit on by an ex-mate and gets a load of hatemail, and now her mum's ill. You and I have our banter and that's fine, so please don't give her any grief. Thanks gavman. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ladyboom (Oct 22, 2009)

Engineer went round yesterday got answer this evening- they ARE going to write it off and have given me nearly 5k to repaire it which is bloody good considering i was advise at first id only get 2.5k..... Im happy with that so have accepted.... shouldnt be long now before i get my baby back


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

That's good news.


----------



## Ladyboom (Oct 22, 2009)

Just want to say thank you to those who have PM'd me offering me Free parts for the skyline - from boot lids to spoilers to lights and thanks to everyone for their support  very much appricated


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

Ladyboom said:


> Just want to say thank you to those who have PM'd me offering me Free parts for the skyline - from boot lids to spoilers to lights and thanks to everyone for their support  very much appricated


Am glad it all sounds like its coming to an end for you
Regards chippy


----------



## Ladyboom (Oct 22, 2009)

My check cleared today 

Have just got all my parts from garage-D for £450 and labour is a little short of 2K Considering the original quote was 5k+ i dont think i done to bad keeping the costs down


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Excellent news!


----------



## Benji406V6Coupé (Aug 20, 2007)

Just seen this thread Amber and wow have you been put through it! 

I hope the kid makes a full recovery and im pretty sure he'll have learnt his lesson through all this!

Really pleased to hear things finally came good with your insurance pay-out too!

Hope you and your mum are in good health.

Kind regards, 

Benj.


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:regards Dave


----------



## xanavi1 (Sep 5, 2008)

sounds like a friendly neighbourhood sorry to see that mate


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Ladyboom said:


> My check cleared today
> 
> Have just got all my parts from garage-D for £450 and labour is a little short of 2K Considering the original quote was 5k+ i dont think i done to bad keeping the costs down


Good news buddy, you can spend the remainder on mods now


----------



## cossiedave (Dec 14, 2006)

Nigel-Power said:


> Good news buddy, you can spend the remainder on mods now


after she has paid me the £600 balance she still ows for the car


----------



## cossiedave (Dec 14, 2006)

i am still waiting for my £600 and now you seem to of vanished from this site to, what are you playing at?


----------



## Ladyboom (Oct 22, 2009)

No dave what are you playing at!!! Your chasing and your threats are doing my nut in! This is the first and last time i react to your posts. The car is paid, it's mine, you signed the reciept, I signed the reciept sale is done. I am not paying for the service history that you inconvienantly lost and that I no longer need. 

Sorry GTROC that this has come to the forum, it won't happen again on my part however I can't speak for others.


----------



## cossiedave (Dec 14, 2006)

if thats the way you want to do it thats fine but i wont be taken for that amout of money.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

As were on a public forum and that the rest of us understand whats happening with your deal.
Dave was missing the service history for the car he was selling and whilst he was looking for it you with held £600?


----------



## Ladyboom (Oct 22, 2009)

Correct. 
Which was over 6 months ago.
I now no longer need the papers.
I don't think I should pay for something that was months ago and that I no longer need.
If I'm wrong then I'm sorry.
After hearing nothing for months I assumed he never found them and now he clicks his fingers and expects me to have 600 and still want papers I don't need.
At first I wanted them, we exchanged a few emails then the accident happened and I made plans of my own for the car, since I heard nothing I assumed he hadn't found them and left it at that.
Now all of a sudden he wants his money over something I still don't have after all this time. 

I don't normally retaliate on Internet forums due to he said she said ect. As I said I'm sorry that it's come on here.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

sounds to me like youve both got a valid argument. perhaps settle in the middle

mook


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Meeting in the middle is going to be the fair way.If the car has a good amount of service history I think it would be a huge bonus to have-not only could you see what work has been carried out on the car, it would also aid the day if you ever wanted to sell it.


----------



## Ladyboom (Oct 22, 2009)

Have just said to mooki on pm I have no problem in meeting half way.


----------



## cossiedave (Dec 14, 2006)

when i sold amber the car she paid most off the money up front but still owed me £600, she travelled all the way from essex on the train but asked me if she could pay the balance in a few week /month , she seened very nice at the time and i said yes thats fine, i never got the money as every time i asked her for it she said things kept going wrong with the car as she would pay when she had the money, i think 6 months + is long enough or am i being unfair and as for the service and bills for mapping etc from rsp i had misplaced them at the time but if you got on the other forum you will find i am very honest and trust worthy but i did think she seemed the same , i would settle for half the amout as its gone on a long time but i havnt done any thing wrong but just been trusting


----------



## Ladyboom (Oct 22, 2009)

I did travel up north all the way from Essex expecting to pay dave for the car in full yes until he announced he couldn't find the service history, I thought it would only be fair that once he had found it we could exchange as and when. Had I of knowen he didn't have or couldn't find the paper work I wouldn't of doebg the best part of 5 hours travelling up there. I never really knew David and I'm sure like anyone else I wouldn't pay full amount with out getting full purchase, I wasn't to know if he would actully send them on if i paid full there and then. 

Dave has never indicated he has found the paper work and i don't see why I should hand any money over if he dosent have what I need. When he was asking for the money I still didn't know if he had it then the accident happened and decided to make my own plans for the car, since I was putting new stuff on along with new mods and engine rebuild I didn't see the point of having history for the car that longer has the historys modifications on it no more also since it's been over 4 months since I last heard from David I assumed he never found them. 

I can only assume now that he has arisen he has found them and automatically expects I still want them which by the sounds I have no choice in buying them.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

like i said on PM, the history probably isn't "worth" £600, but thats in your favour. Dave was quite generous in letting you hold that much back, but i'd suggest you'd agreed that value due to the effect it would have on resale, and in terms of car ownership, esspecially enthusiats, Dave wouldn't expect you to sell on after a few months

even though your circumstances have changed, i'd suggest the original deal should remain valid

if you can agree on a middle ground then i think your both winners

mook


----------



## Ladyboom (Oct 22, 2009)

It's probably not worth 600 your right but agreed that with him to hope he would put the effort in to find the paper work as if it was only 100 some people will just say ah bugger it, it's only 100 quid and I would never of got the paper work. 

As I said I have no problem meeting David half way if his now got the paperwork to hand. If he don't then why should I pay anything? Iv done nothing wrong part from wait for David to look and find the history. Have been fairly patient and never put pressure on him to find it...


----------



## cossiedave (Dec 14, 2006)

my pay pal address is [email protected]
send me your postal address and £300 and i will post you what bits of paper work i have, i will post up when you have paid to let people know you have paid


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

cossiedave said:


> my pay pal address is [email protected]
> send me your postal address and £300 and i will post you what bits of paper work i have, i will post up when you have paid to let people know you have paid




Seems very fair:thumbsup:


----------



## cossiedave (Dec 14, 2006)

still not got any money of amber as she promised to pay me £300 at the end off last month when she got paid, she seems to have dissapeared yet again, what cheak some people have and anybody selling her any thing make sure they get all there money up front ..has anyone got her address?


----------



## cossiedave (Dec 14, 2006)

still no sign of my money. some people just take the piss dont they.


----------

